# How is this avatar?



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

I stole my avatar form a forum somewhere, it may have been here, I dont even remember. Anyhow, I LOVE this F'ing avatar. What do you think?

FYI, it's that colin ferrel guy. He's an actor.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It's pretty funny. I'm de-sensitized to it now cuz I've seen it so much, but it's still funny. I wonder what he's talking about when he's doing that. Looks like he's giving an interview about a movie he was in or something.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's pretty weak to be quite honest, but if you like it...

:dunno:


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

It kind of annoys me.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Its something to smile at. But after seeing it more then twice it gets very gay.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

its pretty gay


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

gay... kinda funny like once or twice then it gets old


----------

